# River Walk.......



## Diggy415 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well what a day at the river………
Some trout minnows….






A wounded monarch? Butterfly….





Some floating babies…..






And finally a western fence lizard, all too common around here……






I left early as I spotted a fire on the trail and not one person I passed had a darn cell phone so I had to walk 40 minutes back to the car then drive to the fire station and sirens were heard as I was walking and sure enough they saw it as well.


----------

